# KG's temper...



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

recently i acknowledged that there are a lot of people who label as being a punk or an [edit] due to him running his mouth so much (or punching his teammate during practice). i personally like the energy he brings on to the court and i truly believe his intensity is a major source of motivation for his teammates. i know sometimes he goes to far and says things that might be considered provocative for some players in the league (i am surprised he doesnt get in a lot of trouble due to this). he seems to be much more fired up during games in comparison to more humble players like duncan, yao, etc. thus, would you consider KG a punk or just a player full of energy and passion? and do you think his behaviour is acceptable by your standards of sportsmanship?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

.... he never really does anything bad on the court that I notice.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Full of energy and passion doesnt want to lose. In the heat of the battle things get crazy and emotions are shown the man just doesnt want to lose and leaves everyhing on the court. He was wrong for punching that guy but the cursing thing is nothing people curse all the time


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> .... he never really does anything bad on the court that I notice.


Well ... in all fairness, he did give Francisco Elson a clinic on "Ball Handling".

There is no reason for Elson to make that up.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I always find it hilarious when someone claims that an athlete acting like a jerk is only to fire up his teamates or because he is just an intense guy and that gets him going or some other excuse.

Sometimes a guy is a jerk because he IS a jerk. Being passionate about something is completely different than being an A-hole about it. There are tons of examples of great intense athletes who do not act like jerks. One has nothing to do with the other.

I never in the past thought of Garnett as a Jerk and I guess really I still don't however the "punch" incedent along with him really running his mouth alot lately is making me think twice.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lesanecrooks7</b>!
> 
> 
> Well ... in all fairness, he did give Francisco Elson a clinic on "Ball Handling".
> ...


There's plenty of reason for Elson to make that up.


People are gonna hate the guys who are on top, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> There's plenty of reason for Elson to make that up.
> 
> ...


i dont want to bring this up again, but inside the NBA had a clear shot video of garnett ramming his fist into elsons pelvic area.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

The WILL TO WIN. Aint nothing else.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I've got a guy on my JV team that's a lot like KG when it comes to desire. He brings so much intensity in practice and during games that you feel obligated to match it. He gets out of control from time to time (already got one tech three games into the season) but over all it's good for everybody on the team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Garnett is a punk. He is an amazing player, and I like watching him play, and I respect his passion for the game, but he does things sometimes where you're left with no choice but say damn what a punk.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*isnt it?*



> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Garnett is a punk. He is an amazing player, and I like watching him play, and I respect his passion for the game, but he does things sometimes where you're left with no choice but say damn what a punk.


its a physical game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> its a physical game.


Yes, it is. I don't see how thats relevant though, seeing as how I didn't say I think he is a punk because he is too physical.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

You think he's a punk because he gets into physical confrontations. He's gonna get in those confrontations when it's a physical game and you have a player as intense as Garnett.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> You think he's a punk because he gets into physical confrontations. He's gonna get in those confrontations when it's a physical game and you have a player as intense as Garnett.


Well you're a punk if you sucker punch a guy, who's schooling you, especially when it's a guy playing for his NBA life.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Agreed, at least when MJ socked Kerr, Kerr had the job and it was likely not about "being schooled."

Wait, what the hell would MJ be yelling at Kerr about anyway? LOL


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> Agreed, at least when MJ socked Kerr, Kerr had the job and it was likely not about "being schooled."
> 
> Wait, what the hell would MJ be yelling at Kerr about anyway? LOL


Kerr was all over him and taking advantage of Phil being a moron. I think Phil was trying to make a point and Kerr was helping him do it. 

It was in the heat of the battle and Jordan socked him. Kerr is annoying sometimes imo, he probably really got under MJ's skin.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I always find it hilarious when someone claims that an athlete acting like a jerk is only to fire up his teamates or because he is just an intense guy and that gets him going or some other excuse.
> 
> Sometimes a guy is a jerk because he IS a jerk. Being passionate about something is completely different than being an A-hole about it. There are tons of examples of great intense athletes who do not act like jerks. One has nothing to do with the other.
> ...


I agree. I used to think KG has "class". He didn't say much and play really hard to improve his game (well, he still does). But after that punching incident, the image of KG in my mind has totally changed. 

"There are tons of examples of great intense athletes who do not act like jerks. One has nothing to do with the other."
- Dirk and Steve Nash. Sorry, I just have to bring them up ... they rarely bad-mouth anyone and they are great leaders. 

Jimmy


----------

